# New to the forum



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi folks. I'm new to this stuff so please bear with me.
I've been looking for a new road bike for a few months now and finally bought an Immortal Pro from BD. Never heard of these guys till I visited this site. The bike showed up yesterday evening and I spent the next 45 min putting it together and test riding. It seems like a very good quality bike for the money and believe me I did a lot of comparing. I was pretty concerned about buying a bike over the internet but the whole thing went very smoothly and I don't have any complaints so far. The bike arrived unharmed and went together ok despite the lousy instructions. Had to make a few minor adjustments ( brakes, front DR) but all in all not bad. Looking forward to hitting the road.
JR


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

what instructions, mine did not come with instructions, I"m mad i want my money back.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I guess calling the owners manual "instructions" is a pretty big stretch. 
Managed to get out for a 20 mile ride yesterday and figured out that I need to get better fitted to the bike. Made a few changes and took a quick test run afterwards. Much better but I'll probably ask my bike mechanic buddy for some help this weekend ( he will work for beer). He's not really a bike snob but I can't wait to see his reaction to the Motobecane. 
I can't get over how light and fast this thing is. The only thing I have to compare it to is my old steel frame mountain bike converted to road use. 
I gotta say the free pedals that come with the bike are not exactly top grade,( they always seen to stop upside down). The seat kinda sucked also but maybe once I get better fitted that will improve. Shifting was very slick once I got used to the way the shifters work and the ride is quiet and smooth. Can't wait to get out on a long ride. I love this bike!

JR


----------



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

Got some pics of the yellow beast this morning before the camera batteries went dead. Took pictures of the old faithful Diamondback for comparison. The DB weighs in around 34lbs. ( real steel ). Haven't weighed the new one yet but I expect it's under 20lbs the way it comes from BD.
Hope I got the pictures loaded ok.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Is your chain on the Big-Big combination? Hopefully you were just checking the chain length...


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes it is on big big. I was cleaning the shipping grease off the chain and cassette on the work stand. No I don't ride it that way. My riding buddies all got on me about the cross chaining long ago. I still have plenty of stuff to learn though.
JR


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

looks better than on the web site. the yellow, i mean.


----------



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

It does look much better in his pics than on the website. I am a little too reserved to go all out yellow though.


----------



## oldjr (Feb 26, 2011)

The yellow is really kind of "in your face" but I figured it might show up out on the road better than the black. It's starting to grow on me. With any luck I'll make it out for a ride today and do a bit more tuning. 

JR


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

that looks great! i wish they had the century team in yellow.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

jswilson64 said:


> Is your chain on the Big-Big combination? Hopefully you were just checking the chain length...


Why can't it be in the big combination?


----------



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

You are cross gearing when you do that. It wears everything out.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

When should you use the big ring?


----------



## erwinrm (Feb 7, 2011)

use it with the smaller cogs in the back. basically try to use the outside gears with the big ring, and the inside gears with the small ring to minimize the angle your chain is working on.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Cross-chaining*

I "cross-chain" my LeChampion/Ultegra 6700 all the time. Both big-big and small-ring/litle cogs. It never complains. How convenient it is to be able to run all the way up and down your cassette no matter which front ring you are in. Wear? I change the chain every 2 to 3000 miles anyway, just to keep it running sweetly. This is a tribute to Shimano. The cassette that came with the bike was 11-28. Who needs a triple when you have this kind of range?


----------



## chrisnva (Mar 19, 2010)

Ehhh... I still would not recommend doing it. You can achieve the same ratio's by going to the small ring on front and gearing down in the back. Plus I don't think you are transferring optimum power with the chain cross lined like that. But if it works for you.....


----------

